# Twitch'in Oscars.



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive noticed that my Oscars twitch from time to time. Any reason why they do this?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Alot of time fish twitch when they are pissed off. It's perfectly normal


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Alot of time fish twitch when they are pissed off. It's perfectly normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man









Didnt know Oscars can get pissed off to the point where they start twitching.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, they can. And they do quite often if you have an agressive one. Mine twitches whenever I get close to his tank. I wish he was a cute and nice baby again.....


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Lemmywinks that is an excellent picture.

How do you get quality so clear?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Lemmywinks that is an excellent picture.
> 
> How do you get quality so clear?
> [snapback]1157144[/snapback]​


what do you mean by quality? my pics usually suck


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

The pic above is really clear, very well done. Maybe you just got lucky heh.:rasp:

I have been sitting downstairs for an hour trying to get a decent pic of my Texas and this is all I have been able to get:

View attachment 73011


View attachment 73012


I tried with and without flash... I thikn without an external flash this camera may never take a decent tank shot.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont take pics straight on with flash, you will get a huge glare that i can notice in those pics









Use your zoom to get in as close as you want, then take the pic at an angle. Point the camera down twords the fish. My camera is just a point and click camera, so I dont really know much about the settings, sorry







Also, what type of camera are you using?

Here are some pics that I spent about 3 seconds to get....









Not too bad for a closeup of a fish that's less than 2"


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sir180- also try to get a secondary light source (like a flourescent light strip) to hold above or below the fish at an angle. it really helps. i use a 24 inch strip, and i turn off my flash so you dont get that nasty halo,lol. makes the colours more striking i feel









i took this with my camera this morning, no flash, just holding a light above...or maybe it was below...either way...same sh!t, different colour...lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

pics are easy to get

turn off the flash

and put a light over like puff said

pic IMO can never be good with flash, even people that do it at an angle and sh*t always end up with a pic that doeznt show the true colors of the fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Alright!!!! Thanks for derailing my thread, Mr. 180.









I usually throw a hissy fit, but my questioned was answered.. so I now dont care.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

hey puff what kind of fish is that ?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> hey puff what kind of fish is that ?
> [snapback]1157429[/snapback]​


flowerhorn


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> pics are easy to get
> 
> turn off the flash
> 
> ...


If pics are soo easy to get, why couldnt you get a good one of your GT?









and Al, sorry for helping with the derailing of this thread


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > pics are easy to get
> ...


what i got a good one of my GT









i guess i didnt have enough lighting if thats what you mean, but thats cuz i use halogens.

but today i had a photo scession and i think i got some good ones

EDIT:sorry before you start asking for em, i ackcidently didnt save em


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

My apologies RhomZilla...figured your question had been answered, right after posting that question I started reading into the photography section on the site anyway.

Thanks for not busting my balls over it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my flowerhorn twitches and goes crazy after eating crickets sometimes.... i guess some of them dont die instantly and they move in his stomach!!!! hahaha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> pic IMO can never be good with flash, even people that do it at an angle and sh*t always end up with a pic that doeznt show the true colors of the fish
> [snapback]1157207[/snapback]​


Taken with a flash by Ed (Paradise) who runs the aquatic-photography forums


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Just like el Twitcho to show up and prove the high and mighty Tibs completely wrong.

Justice.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ed is a picture GOD thats why lol he can make ANY fish look PERFECT and fake at the same time

and on the twitch note......... both my breeding pair of jags twitch while protecting their fry then slam the glass attacking me. if i actually sit there and shake my head at them and twitch like they do then they do it right back lol its like a cool game i have going with them


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > pic IMO can never be good with flash, even people that do it at an angle and sh*t always end up with a pic that doeznt show the true colors of the fish
> ...


damn nice shot, i was gunna edit what i said cuz i rememberd that some of the higher-up cameras can take pics useing different flash devices that are amazing, dont you use a flash wit your camera twitch?

BTW: that fish, thats a surmensis geo right?


----------

